# Howdy..I just joined this..



## wolf825 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hiya. Guess this is where to start and say Hi to all. nickname is Wolf..been in theater and production for about 15 years. Came by to see what this space is about and maybe contribute if I can in my freetime.

Worked as freelancer & now fulltime for various places over the country. My current gig is TD at a local Comm-College theater on the east coast USA, while I figure out what I wanna do next. My background is in live sound for all types of shows (theater, broadcast and concerts), AND Lighting design and ME/operator for theater, corporate work, concert and TV. Moving light op, repair tech and programmer too (VL, High End, Martin, Hog). Plus general stage hand stuff. Odd, I know, to see someone who is skilled in both lights and sound--but I found out long ago to master both since when one isn't hiring, the other is<g>. Besides..all production areas (lights and sound etc) work together, and it makes you a better tech to be able to see where all aspects have to merge to make a show happen. I have some carp background but not a ton, and some rigging experience....my hobby interests are in makeup and special effects/pyro, and any and all cool cool gear and toys to play with<g>. I have worked for Disney, ABC, concert tours, local production co's (tons of corporate) and done ME and tech work/LD for some dance & cultural tours. 

Anyway...got quite a bit of knowledge/experience to share, and glad to do so. Also--always looking to learn and expand what I know and grow more in what I don't know. Can never know everything...and I've learned a lot of stuff from other techs. So I hope this is the right place.  

well I guess thats about it. I'll check this place out some more over the next few weeks and look forward to the forums and sharing of the knowledge... hopefully it will be fun. 

cheers. 
--Wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 8, 2003)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to ControlBooth.com, Wolf...

I am your webmaster and I just wanted to welcome you to the site!

Most of the posting in the forums happens on the weekdays between 3pm and 10pm eastern time. (That's just the site statistics) Hope that helps when you think about checking the site (or even better, posting at the site!)

Also check out the tutorials sections of the site. 

anyway, just wanted to welcome you to the site!


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the "Welcome" here Dave...and for the info. I'm looking forward to my times spent here. 
 
cheers,
--Wolf


----------



## Aeronaut (Apr 20, 2003)

Just wanted to say hello and I look forward to learning lots from this site. I just joined. A little bit about myself. I've been involved in Community Theatre for about 12 years doing lights, sound, props, AD, Stage Managing, set construction and anything else I can't think of. I've been a member of the board of directors almost that whole time. Currently I am the Advisor for a group of about 50 junior and senior high theatre students. We provide assistant and support for the theatre while having a lot of fun. I also volunteer at a local high school in their music and theatre departments. There are still many many things I can learn and I love all the tech gadgets out there. I am just a big kid at heart. I LOVE to play and theatre gives me a great outlet.

I look forward to being a part of this wonderful site.

Vicki  
Light/Sound Geek
Junior Advisory Board Advisor
Columbia Entertainment Company Community Theatre
Columbia, MO


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi, Aeronaut!

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to extend a warm welcome to you from our little online community. 

It is always really cool to come to the site and see that someone else has chosen to join the site!!


----------



## Aeronaut (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I look forward to reading through this site and learning lots. If I can be of help to anyone, please feel free to ask.

Vicki (aka Aeronaut) 8)


----------



## TechDirector (Apr 25, 2003)

Welcome both of you. I hope you guys post a lot of interesting things.


----------

